# How thicks the ice?



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Does anyone know how thick some of the ice is around here in the Aberdeen area?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was driving through southern MN yesterday and saw 2 pickups out on the ice about 20 yards off shore. i like my pickup too much to go out on the ice yet.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Ditto Ryan. I haven't found a pfd to fit the Silverado yet either.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ryan_Todd said:


> i was driving through southern MN yesterday and saw 2 pickups out on the ice about 20 yards off shore. i like my pickup too much to go out on the ice yet.


What's funny is why 20 yards from shore? Why not park on shore and walk the 50 paces???


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

Thats what i was thinking chris.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

YEA i was parkingmy car and i saw this one guy thinking of driving on the ice i was hell no dont even think about it cause i dont want to go diving for his *** Im going out tomm. for some fish no school christmas break! :beer:


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

wow, that sounds crazy to me... i see people are 4 wheeling out on audubon and hauling out permanents... i wouldn't even be out there on a 4 wheeler with a permanent. i was near the cabins yesterday and walked about a mile out to an island.... looking through the cracks, the ice varied from 7 inches in most spots with some spots looking around 3 inches... also there was open water on the opposite side of the island we were fishing... fished hiddenwood today, very small lake, most had 10 inches but did see a spot with open water yet... it's been too weird of weather for me to think of the ice as i usually think of it this time of the year, it varies to much from spot to spot, we may see a few vechicles go through if people aren't careful... i think i may hold off longer than usual while everyone is deciding to drive out, walking is good for you anyways...


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

im debating weather to go squirrel hunting or fishing in the morning its suppose to be cold as hell! What would u do? or stay home for awhile?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well me and Scatterwood went out last night and we got 5 crappies and 1 walleye. The ice was about 8 1/2 inches thick. We had fun though.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

some places around here have 12 plus inches of ice.. went out yesterday, caught a few walleyes and 1 perch. Good Luck


----------



## Kantack (Jan 22, 2005)

mallardhunter what is your name? I'm down in brookings right now going to SDSU but have been fishing quite a bit around Aberdeen.


----------

